# Liners Dovetails



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Dovetail Liners

I'm sure most of the members got the new e-mail from RWS but just in case you didn't you may want to take a look at this one..

It's a great one with a How-To-Do-It Video...

http://www.routerworkshop.com/dtliner.html



=============


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

To add to Bj's post and for those who didn't get the email notice from OP. It's series #2 (DVD).


----------

